# Booster Seat--The Works?



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

We are planning to buy a booster seat for dd in the next week and have been debating whether to just buy the bare bones one that just basically lifts the child or the "works"--head support, cup holder, etc.

She is just about at the height limit for the seat, which is 40inches and demonstrates a readiness for the booster, however I am not sure how comfortable the "bare bones" model would be for her--and more importantly how safe?

I've ready that the Graco Booster is the best, in any case.

What do you all think about this one?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

ok i will be the first.... how old is your dd? what is her weight? you said "She is just about at the height limit for the seat, which is 40inches" how tall is she?


----------



## x&lmama (May 12, 2005)

Another thing to think about is if dd still falls asleep in the car. We decided to go with the Graco with the full back and head rest because he still does sometimes. He is 4 and over 40 inches.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

We have bare bones here--but my kids are older and frequently travel with others. The bare bones one is easy to grab and go. It does have a cup holder.

Amy


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

First- harnessed is safer. Second- 4yrs, 40lbs is the bare minimum when a booster can be considered (5yrs+ is better)

-Angela


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i would keep her harnessed as long as possible. what is the booster that harnesses to the max? im not sure, but thats what i would get. im sure a CPST will weigh in on that (i dont have a smaller child in a booster).


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I would get her a nautilus and use it to the limit of the harness. At 40" she should have a few more years left in the harness (my ds is 41 inches and has plenty). Then it converts to a booster.


----------



## ssh (Aug 12, 2007)

My DD is about to reach her carseat's height limit. She's 33 months. We're cutting back on our holiday spending so we can get a Radian 80. The idea of putting my wiggly little wild child in anything less than a 5 point harness is too scary. It goes up to 52" and 80 lbs. so we may not ever need a booster.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ssh* 
My DD is about to reach her carseat's height limit. She's 33 months. We're cutting back on our holiday spending so we can get a Radian 80. The idea of putting my wiggly little wild child in anything less than a 5 point harness is too scary. It goes up to 52" and 80 lbs. so we may not ever need a booster.

You'll definitely still need a booster. It will be outgrown by height far before weight.

-Angela


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
You'll definitely still need a booster. It will be outgrown by height far before weight.









:

In fact... the Radian65 and Radian80 have the same height parameters, so you might as well get the 65 unless your child tends strongly toward the heavy. Even the Radian65 is usually outgrown by height before weight, and it has among the highest strap slots in convertibles.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

It's not just a either or consideration with backless vs. high back boosters. Nor is it about cup holders. Things to consider... High backs provide additional side impact protection, they help route the seat belt properly, they help keep snoozing kids in place properly. You should also consider if you have head restraints to protect your child's neck in a crash. If not, a reinforced high back will provide that critical support. Not all boosters (or car seats) have reinforced seat backs, so if that is a concern take some time to do some research! Graco TurboBoosters are a perfectly fine option and usually have good belt paths. Now, all of that said, please let me reiterate that 4 and 40 is the bare minimum for boosters and children are safer in harnesssed seats as long as possible.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ilovemyavery* 
High backs provide additional side impact protection, they help route the seat belt properly, they help keep snoozing kids in place properly.

My understanding is that if kids are sleeping in the car they still need to be in a harness.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
My understanding is that if kids are sleeping in the car they still need to be in a harness.

-Angela

I would say if they fall asleep regulatly, yes, they need a booster. AJ fell asleep in his booster last week (spare seat for rare ocassions) and it was fine.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, I forgot to include her stats! DD is 3.5, 39" and 38lbs. The weight limit on her Evenflo Triumph Convertible is 40lbs or 40" tall.

We measured her this morning and realized we still have a little time to buy her a booster b/c she isn´t quite at the limit yet.

It sounds like from the discussion that a full-flegded booster is best for toddlers in terms of safety and comfort. I guess I´ll start looking at which ones last the longest now!

Thanks!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

You need a harnessing seat, not a booster.

Top choices would be

least expensive- nautilus
similar to nautilus- frontier

Bigger harnessing seats- regent and safeguard (I LOVE the safeguard, but it's pricey)

-Angela


----------



## kohlby (Dec 5, 2005)

I wouldn't have my kids in a booster until at least 5 years old, and then would do a high back booster with side impact. My son is 5 and is the Britax Regent. He's at least 50lbs and at least 46". I'll probably have to switch him due to a super long torso right before he turns 6. There is absolutely no way I'd put a 3 or 4 year old in a booster.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i would suggest the Radian 65, especially if your child is only 3.5. most 3.5 yo's are way to squirmy to sit properly in a booster IMO. And like Ironica said, it's got nice high shoulder straps. I've got my 5 yo 41.5" 42lb daughter in one and she is very comfortable. it's also much slimmer than most convertible seats which was important to me because i have to seat three across. i'm going to be getting one for my DS before the end of the year. Or another option might be the Fisher Price Safe Voyage. It's made by Britax, but it's only like $130 and goes up to 55 lbs. can't remember now what the height limit is. maybe someone else can weigh in. i've got to measure my back seat to make sure it'll fit, but i think i'm going to get one of those for DD2, and then when she outgrows it she'll be able to move into DD1's Radian 65, as i'm sure by then DD1 will be too big and need a booster for sure.


----------



## MacKinnon (Jun 15, 2004)

I would not recomend a booster for a 3.5 year old, unless you are using the term booster to include harnessed seats that convert to a booster. You need a high weight harnessing seat like the Graco Nautilus or Britax Frontier. The Nautilus is your cheapest and best option, IMO. It will harness for a good long time, to 65lbs and 18" of torso height, then convert to a high back booster and then a low back booster. Kids under 4 or 5 just can't sit properly in a booster for an entire ride, every time, like they have to to be safe.

As far as sleeping--yes, kids that are sleeping alot should be in harnessed seats. I would go on to say that it depends on the child. My DD very rarely falls asleep in the car and when she does it's lightly, so if she was in a booster, I wouldn't say that sleeping is a concern for us. Now I know there as some kids that just crash out in the car every ride, sleeping soundly would cause them to slip out of position in their boosters.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
i would suggest the Radian 65, especially if your child is only 3.5. most 3.5 yo's are way to squirmy to sit properly in a booster IMO. And like Ironica said, it's got nice high shoulder straps. I've got my 5 yo 41.5" 42lb daughter in one and she is very comfortable. it's also much slimmer than most convertible seats which was important to me because i have to seat three across. i'm going to be getting one for my DS before the end of the year. Or another option might be the Fisher Price Safe Voyage. It's made by Britax, but it's only like $130 and goes up to 55 lbs. can't remember now what the height limit is. maybe someone else can weigh in. i've got to measure my back seat to make sure it'll fit, but i think i'm going to get one of those for DD2, and then when she outgrows it she'll be able to move into DD1's Radian 65, as i'm sure by then DD1 will be too big and need a booster for sure.

No need to get a convertible for a child who is already over 35lbs. Better to get a ff seat that harnesses even higher than a radian.

-Angela


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Yeah, I would reccomend a Nautilus too. That's what we have for our 5.5yo, he's 45# and 43". It will last longer than the Radian and it's cheaper.









Check your seat. Your dd has outgrown it when she hits 40# OR her shoulders go over the top slot OR the tops of her ears go over the back of the seat. AJ outgrew most 40" seats well before 40".


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
You need a harnessing seat, not a booster.

Top choices would be

least expensive- nautilus
similar to nautilus- frontier

Bigger harnessing seats- regent and safeguard (I LOVE the safeguard, but it's pricey)

-Angela

I went and looked at the Nautilus and I thought the fabric on it seemed low quality. Like it wouldn't last very long. I haven't seen the Frontier in person but I assume they use the same fabric as they do for their carseat covers which for our convertibles, after two years the fabric looks just as good as the day we bought them.

Has anyone had a Nautilus for a period of time and can say how well or not the fabric holds up. I read some reviews but those are usually written too soon after the purchase to determine the longevity of the fabric.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I went and looked at the Nautilus and I thought the fabric on it seemed low quality. Like it wouldn't last very long. I haven't seen the Frontier in person but I assume they use the same fabric as they do for their carseat covers which for our convertibles, after two years the fabric looks just as good as the day we bought them.

Has anyone had a Nautilus for a period of time and can say how well or not the fabric holds up. I read some reviews but those are usually written too soon after the purchase to determine the longevity of the fabric.

Interesting. I've not seen the nautilus in person. Seen the frontier briefly. Problem is that the nautilus hasn't been out that long so NO one has had one in use very long.

-Angela


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I went and looked at the Nautilus and I thought the fabric on it seemed low quality. Like it wouldn't last very long. I haven't seen the Frontier in person but I assume they use the same fabric as they do for their carseat covers which for our convertibles, after two years the fabric looks just as good as the day we bought them.

Has anyone had a Nautilus for a period of time and can say how well or not the fabric holds up. I read some reviews but those are usually written too soon after the purchase to determine the longevity of the fabric.

The Nautilus hasn't been out all that long, but Graco seats usually hold up reasonably well. The Frontier covers are mesh, not the plush that's on the convertibles.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
The Nautilus hasn't been out all that long, but Graco seats usually hold up reasonably well. The Frontier covers are mesh, not the plush that's on the convertibles.

Hmmm, I really wish I could see a Frontier. Are they removable covers on the Frontier?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Personally, I wouldn't get a frontier right now. Moms I know on another careseat board are having issues with the harness sliding off of the splitter plate when loosening. The danger in this is if you loosen and then tighten and it seems to tighten, and then you get in a wreck and one side of the splitter plate is not connected to the strap. Scary! Britax has been notified, transport Canada has actually taken a frontier that was doing this for testing, but nothing official has been done yet.

As for the nautilus, I haven't used mine that long, but the fabric seems fine.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
Hmmm, I really wish I could see a Frontier. Are they removable covers on the Frontier?

Yes, the cover is removable.

Also... the center section of the cover is mesh; the rest of it is more like their other covers. It's a pretty good-quality seeming mesh though.

Though... I just opened the box on our new Nautilus that we bought for the nanny's car... and the material is pretty similar to the Frontier ;-). So you might not find it satisfactory.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I've heard of more problems w/ the fabric on the Frontier cover than I have on the Nautilus. We just got our new Nautilus, but I know there are 4 or so different covers for it, ours is the Reese pattern (from Target) and it's the nice, soft fabric. AJ likes it better than the Bravo one he had.


----------



## janasmama (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ironica* 
Yes, the cover is removable.

Also... the center section of the cover is mesh; the rest of it is more like their other covers. It's a pretty good-quality seeming mesh though.

Though... I just opened the box on our new Nautilus that we bought for the nanny's car... and the material is pretty similar to the Frontier ;-). So you might not find it satisfactory.

Thanks for that...this definitely helps.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

don't mean to hijack, but anyone know how wide the Nautilus is compared to the Radian? After reading this thread I'm reconsidering my options, but i've got to seat three across and wondering if two Natilus' and one Radian would fit across the back seat. I've got a '05 Toyota Highlander, which has a third row but i don't want to use it on a daily basis because it swallows up so much of the nice big trunk.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiepunk* 
don't mean to hijack, but anyone know how wide the Nautilus is compared to the Radian? After reading this thread I'm reconsidering my options, but i've got to seat three across and wondering if two Natilus' and one Radian would fit across the back seat. I've got a '05 Toyota Highlander, which has a third row but i don't want to use it on a daily basis because it swallows up so much of the nice big trunk.


I'm not sure on how much wider it is, but it definitely is wider. I can try to measure later today.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

just found it on the graco website. the Nautilus is 20" wide - that's 3" wider than the radian. my current configuration of three seats - one Safeseat that is 19", one Radian 65 that is 17", and an Evenflo Chase that is 17" - that's 53" total... the configuration of seats i'm considering (Radian 65 for the baby RF, and two Nautilus' for the 3 and 5 yo) would be 57"... it's seems pretty tight in there as it is, though there is a couple inches between edge of carseat and edge of actual seat on each side. would a store like Target (if they have the Nautilus) let me try them in the car before i bought them?

i have latch for the two outboard seats but not the middle. but atm i have them installed with the seatbelts anyway because when we bought the car i forgot all about latch (my old car didn't have it at all)







and i prefer to keep the baby behind the driver's seat if possible because 1) it's easier for me to get her in and out, and 2) i don't want DS messing with the baby. and i really don't want to put DD1 in the third row because not only does it mean loss of major trunk space but she can buckle herself into a harness just fine but can't get herself out, so i'd have to climb back there every time we got out of the car, which doesn't thrill me.

hmmm.... must go measure my back seat


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *janasmama* 
I went and looked at the Nautilus and I thought the fabric on it seemed low quality. Like it wouldn't last very long. ....Has anyone had a Nautilus for a period of time and can say how well or not the fabric holds up. I read some reviews but those are usually written too soon after the purchase to determine the longevity of the fabric.

we have a nautilus from babies r us. it is i think 2 months old now? the cover is already falling apart around one of the shoulders. the whole things seems pretty crappy to me - not just 'not a britax' but not even as 'nice' as the evenflo, other graco, cosco, or recaro that we have had. i am pretty dissappointed in it, but for the price it will make a decent extra seat for us.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sraplayas* 
Yes, I forgot to include her stats! DD is 3.5, 39" and 38lbs. The weight limit on her Evenflo Triumph Convertible is 40lbs or 40" tall.

We measured her this morning and realized we still have a little time to buy her a booster b/c she isn´t quite at the limit yet.

It sounds like from the discussion that a full-flegded booster is best for toddlers in terms of safety and comfort. I guess I´ll start looking at which ones last the longest now!

Thanks!


Think about a Britax Regent..........with one of those, you can keep her in a 5-point harness for a long time.


----------



## Jes'sBeth (Aug 30, 2004)

okay, I'm currently just jealous of all the choices you have in the US. Off to sulk now... (though we do have a frontier for our 3.5 yr old and we really like it. It's a HUGE seat compared to our Marathon and it's in our tiny Tercel but the baby needed a convertible and I'd rather buy a combo for our 3.5 yr old than a 2nd convertible. We were within an inch of outgrowing the harness height with our 3.5 yr old on the Marathon anyway... she's freakishly tall in the torso!)

OP, I think you're making a great choice to do high weight harness/ booster seats for your kids. This way you get a great booster but also get to keep your child safely in a harness for awhile too.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jes'sBeth* 
(though we do have a frontier for our 3.5 yr old and we really like it. It's a HUGE seat compared to our Marathon

Really? I found that we reclaimed a lot of back seat real estate when we swapped the Marathon out for a Frontier. It's a bit taller, sure, but not even that much since the Marathon sits up on a big base and the Frontier's seat is lower. (A fact which my son points out pretty much every time he gets in our car after riding in his Marathon in my mom's car. ;-)


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jes'sBeth* 
okay, I'm currently just jealous of all the choices you have in the US. Off to sulk now... (though we do have a frontier for our 3.5 yr old and we really like it. It's a HUGE seat compared to our Marathon and it's in our tiny Tercel but the baby needed a convertible and I'd rather buy a combo for our 3.5 yr old than a 2nd convertible. We were within an inch of outgrowing the harness height with our 3.5 yr old on the Marathon anyway... she's freakishly tall in the torso!)

OP, I think you're making a great choice to do high weight harness/ booster seats for your kids. This way you get a great booster but also get to keep your child safely in a harness for awhile too.

i know it sucks im in canada also... but atleast whe have radian i favor it because of how small it is width wise and it gives so much room.

if your dd was with in a inch of outgrowing the height on the marathon which is 16". you might like the radian it slots are 18". this would give you lots of space in the backseat.


----------



## BeckC (Nov 27, 2006)

At 3.5 years old a child needs a harnessed seat.

I'll echo the other posters and say that I would get the Graco Nautilus. It will keep her harnessed for a long time and then convert to a good highback booster, and then a backless.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aja-belly* 
we have a nautilus from babies r us. it is i think 2 months old now? the cover is already falling apart around one of the shoulders. the whole things seems pretty crappy to me - not just 'not a britax' but not even as 'nice' as the evenflo, other graco, cosco, or recaro that we have had. i am pretty dissappointed in it, but for the price it will make a decent extra seat for us.

We have the original Nautilus from Walmart. The fabric looks like new. It's the mesh-type fabric. We got our seat in January, I think.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BethNC* 
We have the original Nautilus from Walmart. The fabric looks like new. It's the mesh-type fabric. We got our seat in January, I think.

We have a Nauti from Walmart that we bought in July and it still looks fine, even though it's been through the wash several times. I have seen pictures though of other peoples' Nautis having snags or rips in the covers after only a couple of months. My tether strap broke last month


----------



## aja-belly (Oct 7, 2004)

i've seen the walmart one and the target one in person. babies r us didn't have one on display when i bought our's. the babies r us one we have (all light grey colored) is way worse than the other fabrics i've seen (imo). if we weren't desperate due to a broken buckle on our young sport i would have returned it.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Wow. That stinks. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it stays intact. I haven't removed it, though. I probably should...or maybe not. I don't want it to get ruined.

My car is older so I don't tether the seat. So, for now, that's not a concern.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sraplayas* 
"works"--head support, cup holder, etc.


DH saw one of these the other day and murdered "cheese and rice" while pushing the the holders back in in disgust! He's funny about what he considers " excessive laziness"


----------



## wannabe (Jul 4, 2005)

The frontier covers are removable, but the mesh does not do well vs a kid's shoe buckles.


----------

